# Columbia/ward Open Road tricycle



## Bikes&buses (Dec 1, 2018)

Hi, I have recently started working on a Montgomery Ward Open Road trike built by Columbia. I am having trouble getting the rear wheels to come off. So I came here in search of ideas or help! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## RaleighRich (Dec 4, 2018)

I assume they 'should' slide off the axle?
There are dozens of people here who know far more than I do -- thats for sure!
I would try a 50/50 mixture of automatic transmission fluid and acetone as a penetrating oil -- has worked for me freeing a frozen stem -- took a while.


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 4, 2018)

Cool Trike


----------

